# Change how we reply!



## Isenho (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright, this would make things go faster if you have a slow connection. 

Instead of having the "typing box" for you to type your reply in, in a new page, why not just have that "typing box" below each page of the thread! I've seen this done at www.ringquest.com (down right now) and it's perfect!

so how about that? 

or is that not possible?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 1, 2003)

It's called a Quick Reply box. I'm not sure why we never implemented it. I'll suggest it.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, (this happens alot and it bugs me) when I go to reply, I always accidently hit post new topic. grr.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 1, 2003)

A quick reply box makes it alot easier to post, and you really don't think about your post.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah Sting, i agree with you that the replies would be of lower quality but it would make things go faster.


----------



## faila (Jan 1, 2003)

On any website ive seen that has the quickreply box their always pointless posts like "I agree" every other post.

I would definitly go for quality posts over quantity and speed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

It would be convenient for those of us with slow servers, but it would also be a field day for the spam artists.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by faila _
> *I would definitly go for quality posts over quantity and speed. *


 thats for certain!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 9, 2003)

Not necessarily a field day for the SPAM artists.

It just means that you don't have to press one more button, which does save server time.
But as long as you still had to wait 60 seconds between posts I don't see how it would be any different.


----------

